# Medicare card while waiting for Offshore Partner Visa 309



## harikumar2804 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hello, 
I Have PR Visa and I applied Offshore Partner Visa for my wife in India on Oct 27th 2014.

My wife came to Australia (Tourist visa) on Dec 30th 2014.

We went to apply Medicare card for her last week but officer in Medicare Center told that she is not eligible for medicare card because her visa is still not processed.

On this forum a few people have said that they were able to apply for Medicare whilst in the same situation.

The below mention point was given in the Eligibility for Medicare Card page.

*have applied for a permanent visa* (excludes an application for a parent visa), have permission to work in Australia or can prove relationship to an Australian Citizen - other requirements may also apply. Call us for more information

Am I missing something or i have to provide some extra documents to get Medicare card for her.

Please help me to understand the process.


----------



## Homesickaussie (Oct 16, 2014)

harikumar2804 said:


> Hello,
> I Have PR Visa and I applied Offshore Partner Visa for my wife in India on Oct 27th 2014.
> 
> My wife came to Australia (Tourist visa) on Dec 30th 2014.
> ...


She won't be eligible until her 309 is approved as you have applied for an offshore visa.


----------



## anatolian13 (Sep 28, 2013)

harikumar2804 said:


> Hello,
> I Have PR Visa and I applied Offshore Partner Visa for my wife in India on Oct 27th 2014.
> 
> My wife came to Australia (Tourist visa) on Dec 30th 2014.
> ...


Hi,
Yes she is eligible for a medicare card.
It took me many months of fighting with medicare to get the card issued, but after making a formal complaint to the minister of health, it was processed immediately and back dated.

Many medicare officers are only looking at the tourist visa side of things even though the website is quite clear on the entitlements.

Good luck


----------



## harikumar2804 (Feb 10, 2015)

anatolian13 said:


> Hi,
> Yes she is eligible for a medicare card.
> It took me many months of fighting with medicare to get the card issued, but after making a formal complaint to the minister of health, it was processed immediately and back dated.
> 
> ...


Thanks lot for your response. She is pregnant and I have to get medicare card for her immediately.
Please let me know the procedure (raising compliant, going to specific Centre in Melb or attaching extra documents for proof)

Thanks again.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

harikumar2804 said:


> Thanks lot for your response. She is pregnant and I have to get medicare card for her immediately.
> Please let me know the procedure (raising compliant, going to specific Centre in Melb or attaching extra documents for proof)
> 
> Thanks again.


Check this: 
Eligibility for Medicare Card

Ask to speak to a supervisor.


----------



## harikumar2804 (Feb 10, 2015)

wrussell said:


> Check this:
> 
> Ask to speak to a supervisor.


Thanks for your reply.
I did both. Taking printout of this document and speaking to supervisor.
But no luck. Can I raise formal complaint ? If yes what is the procedure ?


----------



## harikumar2804 (Feb 10, 2015)

harikumar2804 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> I did both. Taking printout of this document and speaking to supervisor.
> But no luck. Can I raise formal complaint ? If yes what is the procedure ?


Thanks for providing the details. I went with acknowledgement letter and other documents.

They accepted the form.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Go to another medicare location and ask to speak to a supervisor there if they won't process it. You ARE eligible as soon as you APPLY for the 309.


----------



## harikumar2804 (Feb 10, 2015)

CollegeGirl said:


> Go to another medicare location and ask to speak to a supervisor there if they won't process it. You ARE eligible as soon as you APPLY for the 309.


Thanks. I will wait for another one week and will go and check the status.

Hopefully they will process and will give card no soon


----------



## anatolian13 (Sep 28, 2013)

harikumar2804 said:


> Thanks. I will wait for another one week and will go and check the status.
> 
> Hopefully they will process and will give card no soon


The process I followed was:

Went into medicare office (which is combined with other departments now) and applied. Was told straight away that I wasn't able to get it (take the persons name)

Followed up with maybe 3 phone enquires, asking to apply, each time I was told I couldn't get it.

Lodged a formal complaint with medicare (this in the end was pointless)

Wrote a formal letter to the minister of health (you can find details on the ministers webpage), I received a response fairly quickly saying they would look into it. This took around 3 weeks, but as soon as I spoke to this person, it was fixed up within a couple of days. Medicare card was backdated so I could claim bills from before.


----------



## Helene (Jul 5, 2014)

It's not directly related but I'd be interested to know what happens if the applicant can't leave the country due to her pregnancy when her current visa runs out/her 309 is ready to be granted?

Thanks


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

Helene said:


> It's not directly related but I'd be interested to know what happens if the applicant can't leave the country due to her pregnancy when her current visa runs out/her 309 is ready to be granted?
> 
> Thanks


I guess it depends on just how pregant she is! I would imagine that it may pose a problem if she attempts to re-enter on another tourist visa closer to her delivery date as I don't think giving birth constitutes a genuine tourist activity.....also interested in the answer to this question - she cannot be granted an offshore visa while onshore and not sure what happens if you overstay a tourist visa when you have a partner visa pending


----------



## harikumar2804 (Feb 10, 2015)

Valentine1981 said:


> I guess it depends on just how pregant she is! I would imagine that it may pose a problem if she attempts to re-enter on another tourist visa closer to her delivery date as I don't think giving birth constitutes a genuine tourist activity.....also interested in the answer to this question - she cannot be granted an offshore visa while onshore and not sure what happens if you overstay a tourist visa when you have a partner visa pending


She is having one year valid visitor Visa (From Dec 2014 to Dec 2015) with 3 Months Multiple Entry. She has to go out of Australia and enter again for every 3 months.

We are going to Bali on March (just because she can stay only 3 months in single visit) and I am planning to apply for Visitor Extend Visa for her after coming back from Bali, so that she don't have to travel on her 32th week of pregnancy.

I went to Immegration office in Melb and spoke to Delhi (Indian Immegration office) and provided the details and asked their advise.

Immegration officer in Melbourne provided option of extending her visitor visa so that she don't have to travel and can stay in Australia, but her new extend visa might have "No Further Stay Condition", - thats why we are going to Bali and coming back so that she will get another 3 months to stay in Australia.

Call centre officer from Delhi asked us to send a mail with new address and other related details. It will take another 5 to 6 Months to allocate case officer for processing her Offshore Partner Visa. So my plan as of now

1. Travel to Bali so that her visa will be renewed
2. Apply for her Visitor Visa Extend so that she can stay her. 
3. Baby will automatically get Australian Citizenship
4. She can go back after that to India and can get Offshore Partner Visa.

*Questions*

1. Is there any other better way to handle this ?
2. In what basis they will add "No Further Stay" condition in the Visa ? 
3. Can i provide her Pregency as reason for Extending her Visa ?
4. Am i missing something that i have to do now, so that we will not have issue in her Offshore Partner Visa.


----------



## cec2725 (May 9, 2014)

Hi harikumar, 

I got my medicare card yesterday. I am in Australia on a tourist visa (subclass 600) and I applied for a partner visa (309/100) offshore in October 2014. I went to a medicare center with my husband, I brought with me the filled medicare application, I gave them a copy of my "acknowledgment of application received" email, a copy of the receipt of payment, a copy of my current 600 visa, my wedding certificate (to prove my ties to an Australian citizen - or in your case to a permanent resident) and I walked out of the medicare center half an hour later with a temporary medicare card. I don't understand why yours got refused. 

Go to another medicare. If you're in the Brisbane area, I can tell you where I went, because the lady there was just super nice and processed it immediately. 

Good luck,

Cecile


----------



## canucklehead (Jan 30, 2015)

Thank you so much for starting this thread. I had read some guidelines wrong so I've just been paying for health insurance through Bupa while I've been here for 6 months on my 600 visa. I'll be going to a Medicare centre tomorrow and I'll post back here to let you know how it goes.


----------



## harikumar2804 (Feb 10, 2015)

canucklehead said:


> Thank you so much for starting this thread. I had read some guidelines wrong so I've just been paying for health insurance through Bupa while I've been here for 6 months on my 600 visa. I'll be going to a Medicare centre tomorrow and I'll post back here to let you know how it goes.


Thanks. Please go with Acknowledgement letter. It is proof that your visa application is received by Australian government. You can download this document from immi account.

This document will be used to link your medicare application.

All the best


----------



## canucklehead (Jan 30, 2015)

I've had a few interesting experiences with trying to apply for Medicare now and unfortunately nothing has turned out. 

The first time I went to an office I was turned away as I had to make an appointment. Since I didn't know at that time when I would be next available, I had to call the call centre to do so. After calling, I was told that particular office didn't need appointments but they offered to call that branch anyways. No answer from anybody, the call staff ended up taking my phone number down and saying somebody would call me back. Nobody did end up doing so. Later on my husband was able to get through and made an appointment for today.

Today I was turned away and said that I was not eligible, despite pointing out it clearly said so on the application. I asked to speak to, and did speak to the manager and everybody insisted I was no eligible. There wasn't much else I could do but leave. 

I called up Medicare to get more information, but told me to call Immigration. I ended up calling Immigration and they said I wasn't eligible because the 309 isn't a permanent visa, but a temporary one and that's why I wasn't eligible??

I'm so frustrated. 

Can somebody give me some more information, or perhaps the location of an office around Sydney that will process my application?


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

If you hold a subclass 309 visa and you are in Australia ARE eligible to apply for Medicare. You should be issued with a provisional Medicare card to become a permanent card if you are granted a subclass 100 visa. You might get a result if you run screaming to your federal member of parliament.


----------



## anatolian13 (Sep 28, 2013)

As I have posted before.........

You ARE eligible once you have applied for a 309 even if you are only here on a visitor visa.

I was in your position before and had to raise it in a letter to the minister. As soon as her department allocated this job to someone, it was issued quickly directly from Canberra.

With all the government cuts going on, and I am guessing the reduction in training provided to staff, I can't see this being resolved without needing to go to the minister.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

wrussell said:


> If you hold a subclass 309 visa and you are in Australia ARE eligible to apply for Medicare. You should be issued with a provisional Medicare card to become a permanent card if you are granted a subclass 100 visa. You might get a result if you run screaming to your federal member of parliament.


You might want to get your Australian partner to speak to their MP, they are notorious for hardly paying attention to their constituents, let alone foreign nationals.


----------



## anatolian13 (Sep 28, 2013)

aussiesteve said:


> You might want to get your Australian partner to speak to their MP, they are notorious for hardly paying attention to their constituents, let alone foreign nationals.


Your local MP wouldn't really care with this matter. Go straight to the minister of health and get them on your side.

Trust me it works.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

anatolian13 said:


> Your local MP wouldn't really care with this matter. Go straight to the minister of health and get them on your side.
> 
> Trust me it works.


Yes you would know best anatolian , I remember your struggle.


----------



## canucklehead (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for everybody's feedback. I suppose at this point it's a matter of how much I want to fight this, as hopefully my visa should be coming in the next couple of months (It's already been 12 months of waiting) and I'm currently paying for Bupa cover. 

Meh.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

You'd save yourself a lot of time just going to another Medicare place. We used one near Bankstown (lots of immigrants in that area) and they issued me one while I was on a PMV (after I'd applied for the 820) with no problem.


----------



## rahulpurihrc (Dec 30, 2015)

Hello Harikumar,

I am in the similar situation as you were. I went to the medicare today and they refused to accept the application. Could you please let me know if you were successful in your application?

Thanks in advnace for your help


----------



## wendy2002 (Feb 24, 2016)

cec2725 said:


> Hi harikumar,
> 
> I got my medicare card yesterday. I am in Australia on a tourist visa (subclass 600) and I applied for a partner visa (309/100) offshore in October 2014. I went to a medicare center with my husband, I brought with me the filled medicare application, I gave them a copy of my "acknowledgment of application received" email, a copy of the receipt of payment, a copy of my current 600 visa, my wedding certificate (to prove my ties to an Australian citizen - or in your case to a permanent resident) and I walked out of the medicare center half an hour later with a temporary medicare card. I don't understand why yours got refused.
> 
> ...


Hi Cecile,

Would you please share which branch you have visited? I have humiliated myself today because I got so upset when we could not get Medicare for my husband. He has applied for 309 visa and is now in Australia on 600 visitor visa.

Thank you.
Wendy


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Answer

NSW. IC. TEAMS. MANAGER. A <[email protected]> 
May 22 at 9:30 AM

To'ampk'

Thank you for contacting the Australian Government Department of Human Services (DHS).

If a person has applied for a 309 visa and the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) has acknowledged it as a valid application, the person can apply for Medicare benefits.

Information about our services can be found by visiting our website at humanservices.gov.au.

Yours sincerely

Enquiry Resolution
Health Support & Business Services Division
Australian Government Department of Human Services

_3rd time I asked for clear answer._

NSW. IC. TEAMS. MANAGER. A

Thank you for your reply.

I did not mention a bridging visa at all (I have no idea why you did).

The situation is a Visitor Visa (600) being the valid visa to be in Australia- with a offshore (309) application submitted for permanent residence.

I know I need to at the time submit valid documents - but I simply need confirmation of what I believe correct and that is

MY WIFE AFTER APPLYING "OFFSHORE" FOR A PERMANANT VISA ******* SHOULD BE ELIGIBLE WHEN SHE ARRIVES IN AUSTRALIA ON HER VISITOR VISA******** TO APPLY FOR A INTEREM MEDICARE CARD.

I do not think the question is that hard to answer!

Some thing like - Yes your wife can apply for Medicare if your 309 application receipt and her Visitor Visa grant letter and Passport/Marriage Documents are submitted (I guess the docs but assume you would know).

Again please do not put ambiguous things in your reply like "bridging visa", as the office I need to go to often has very long wait times and I work to but not while waiting then being told by a staff member wrong information and having to start all over again. A bit like this being my 3rd email for a simple question! My first email was long and very accurate, if you need that information again please ask.

Regards
ampk


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

All previous emails for you (that was May 2016)

[email protected]

Dear Medicare,

I (Australian Citizen) have been given conflicting information about my wife's eligibility of Medicare when she will arrive in Australia next month. So can you please confirm for me her eligibility, I have included relevant information from both Medicare and Immigration Department below.

* My wife applied for Partner Visa from Ukraine on 3 April 2016, this is a Permanent Visa application (2,7, below). This visa currently has around a 12 month processing time.

* We applied for a 12 month Visitor Visa (3 below) this was granted last week, and my wife will arrive in Australia and stay on the Visitor Visa until the Partner Visa is decided.

Both the Onshore and Offshore Partner Visas (309 & 820 below state) " enrol in Medicare, Australia's scheme for health-related care and expenses"

We know that people in Australia on a Visitor Visa can apply for a 820 Partner Visa and get Medicare waiting on a decision on the Partner Visa because of (2,7,8,10,11 &19 below).

So my wife will be in Australia on a valid Visitor Visa having applied a permanent visa too.

We have the following below - 309 Partner Visa applied (2,3,7,8,9,10,11,12 & 13).

Can you please confirm my wife while in Australia living with me on a Visitor Visa, waiting for our Partner Visa is eligible for a interim (blue) Medicare card.

Thankyou
ampk 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From Medicare application form
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
When to use this form

Use this form if you are:

(1) a migrant living in Australia

** (2) applying for permanent residency and living in Australia

** (3) a visitor to Australia

(4) an Australian citizen returning to live in Australia

(5) a New Zealand citizen living in Australia, or

(6) a permanent resident visa holder (previously enrolled) returning to live in Australia.

Applying for permanent residency

** (7) People who have applied for a permanent resident visa (except for a parent visa) may be eligible for the Medicare and Pharmaceutical Benefits Scheme programs if they have a visa authorising their stay in Australia and:

have permission to work, or

** (8) their parent, spouse or child is an Australian citizen or holds an Australian permanent resident visa.

Documents required

(9) current passport or travel document for each person being enrolled

(10) valid visa or original visa grant letter for each person being enrolled

(11) where the applicants do not have permission to work, it is necessary to provide proof of their relationship with a spouse, parent or child who is an Australian citizen or an Australian permanent resident visa holder. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Immigration Department information
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) lets you:

(12) enter Australia and stay here until a decision is made about your permanent Partner visa

(13) work in Australia

(14) study in Australia, but with no access to government funding

(15) enrol in Medicare, Australia's scheme for health-related care and expenses
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The temporary Partner visa (subclass 820) lets you:

(16) stay in Australia until a decision is made about your permanent Partner visa

(17) work in Australia

(18) study in Australia, but with no access to government funding

(19) enrol in Medicare, Australia's scheme for health-related care and expenses

*Reply*

MANAGER. A <[email protected]> 
May 19 at 6:51 PM
To'ampk'

Thank you for contacting the Australian Government Department of Human Services (DHS).
A person is eligible for Medicare if they have both:
• a current visa authorising their stay in Australia. 
• lodged an application for permanent resident visa (excludes an application for a parent visa) with the Department of Immigration and Border Protection and have permission to work in Australia or can prove relationship to an Australian Citizen or permanent resident visa holder. - other requirements may also apply.

To enrol in Medicare, you are required to present your passport (including your permanent residency stamp) and/or a visa grant letter or email from the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) and one other form of identification at a Human Services service centre. You will need to complete an enrolment application. For your convenience I have attached an Enrolment application form.

All persons 15 years and over are required to attend the Medicare office with their parents for their initial enrolment in the Medicare program. Children aged under 15 years are not required to attend the Medicare office. When lodging your application at a Human Services service centre please take original documents along with photocopies of the supporting documents.
The documents to supply are as follows:
• Passport for all persons listed on application (all pages)
• A letter from DIBP confirming the date your application for permanent residency was accepted
• The receipt from DIBP for the lodgement of your application
• Supporting documents for your application - sponsorship information, permission to work documents or evidence of relationship (i.e. marriage/children).

If permanent residency has already been granted Medicare must sight your passport showing your permanent residency visa or Department of Immigration and Border Protection letter confirming permanent residency status has been granted and one other form of identification.

Documentation is only accepted by mail in extenuating circumstances. For example, a person lives in a remote area or there is reason for not being able to attend a service centre, applicants may forward certified copies of documentation and the reason for not attending in person, together with a signed written request for a name change to:
Department of Human Services
Consumer Eligibility
GPO Box 9822
In your capital city
Note: Copies of the original documents must be endorsed as a 'true copy of the original documents' and will need to include the signature, address or office of one of the following:
• a Justice of the Peace
• Commissioner for Declarations
• Commissioner of Affidavits
• person authorised under State Law
• solicitor
• registered medical practitioner
• bank manager or postal manager
Should you have further enquiries you can contact us on 132 011.
Yours sincerely
Enquiry Resolution
Health Support & Business Services Division
Australian Government Department of Human Services

*My reply to their reply

ampk <[email protected]>

May 19 at 8:28 PM

ToNSW. IC. TEAMS. MANAGER. A

So simply - yes my wife is eligible

A current visa allowing her in Australia (a visitor visa) and our application for partner visa (wife of Oz citizen).

Is generally ok ?

**Slowly getting there**

Dear ampk

Thank you for contacting the Australian Government Department of Human Services (DHS).

I cannot provide you with a definitive answer on your enquiry in regards to Medicare eligibility. When you provide the required documents to a service officer for assessment, you will be provided with an answer.

In general people on a bridging visa 309 or 820 will be eligible for Medicare. However People on a bridging visa 300 will not be eligible for Medicare.

Yours sincerely
Enquiry Resolution
Health Support & Business Services Division
Australian Government Department of Human Services


----------



## hotdawg (Jun 24, 2016)

How long does it take to get confirmation from DIBP after submitting an application for offshore 309?

Is it in the form of an email and downloadable documemt?

How long after that can you apply for a visitor visa 600 to go to Australia and register with medicare with the letter of acknowledgment from DIBP that the visa 309 application has been received?


----------



## JanneKL (Jan 6, 2016)

hotdawg said:


> How long does it take to get confirmation from DIBP after submitting an application for offshore 309?
> 
> Is it in the form of an email and downloadable documemt?


When you apply online, you get the confirmation as soon as your payment has been received and has been matched with your application. You will be able to find it in your Immi account inbox and you can download it (PDF).
I think you also get it emailed to the email address you provide when you sign up for the immi account.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes confirmation is almost instant - email and immi account.

You can apply Visitor Visa anytime - I would include Partner Visa TRN in application.

Soon as possible after arrival go to Medicare (armed with info) so partner is covered. (Many Credit Card companies supply travel insurance - limited- if flights are brought with their card).


----------



## hotdawg (Jun 24, 2016)

JanneKL and ampk

Cheers, appreciate the info.


----------



## hotdawg (Jun 24, 2016)

Does anyone know if:

Applying for the PV 309 would we need all the specific documents to prove the relationship , such as joint bills, bank accounts etc if we are already married and have been for 7 months and wife pregnant?
Also on 309 application is there a requirement to state the pregnancy initially?
I guess I shouldn't be a lazy arse and read the application document before asking


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Being married helps only with living together requirement.

Being pregnant - sorry does not help one bit (a child a bit more).

You need and I will be blunt NEED to satisfy the categories required I think it is 5.

If you can not do that then VERY possible a rejection.

P.S. I just got email that looking good for job in Fiji, got second round and interview stage - I might have to work again soonish.


----------



## hotdawg (Jun 24, 2016)

ampk said:


> Being married helps only with living together requirement.
> 
> Being pregnant - sorry does not help one bit (a child a bit more).
> 
> ...


What would be the 5 categories?

xray can't be done till after the child born, what other medicals are required?

The information pamphlet for 309/100 application states that health examinations should be arranged upfront before lodging visa application. I thought DBIP request medicals and police checks only later on in application when as case officer has been assigned.

Great news on the job in Fiji. What about the family?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Mate think best we chat on phone, will pm you.

Family I brought from Africa or the family from Ukraine or the one born here? any ways I sort it I even brought a limmo for us to sort things.

But any cautions/ recommendations welcome any time


----------



## hotdawg (Jun 24, 2016)

ampk said:


> Mate think best we chat on phone, will pm you.
> 
> Family I brought from Africa or the family from Ukraine or the one born here? any ways I sort it I even brought a limmo for us to sort things.
> 
> But any cautions/ recommendations welcome any time


Wow big family. 
Limmo? you serious?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes was also part of our evidence and dual names. Also have some ownership (a bit more than most) the Worlds largest single engine Bi plane, got it out of Bulgaria and got married on the beach next to it.

I am a bit crazy.


----------



## hotdawg (Jun 24, 2016)

When applying online for either 309 or 820, who registers the immi account in their name, the applicant or Australian sponsor?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Applicant must, I think you can use theirs - but open your own just in case one wont work and you need to attach a document.


----------



## hotdawg (Jun 24, 2016)

ampk said:


> Applicant must, I think you can use theirs - but open your own just in case one wont work and you need to attach a document.


I Read up a bit on the website and apparently anyone such as friend, agent, family member can register an immi account on behalf of the applicant, so I've done it in my name (sponsoring husband)
Don't know if opening two accounts will work as they might not be able to match the documents to the appropriate applicant if they are coming from two different accounts. Might complicate things, not sure.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm old I opened 2 they match.

TRN is required to get sponsor info matched.


----------



## hotdawg (Jun 24, 2016)

ampk said:


> I'm old I opened 2 they match.
> 
> TRN is required to get sponsor info matched.


ha ha ok. But i'm older.


----------



## Arianwen (Jan 8, 2014)

The categories are financial, social, household and commitment. You need documentation for all of them - there are some threads on here with good suggestions as to what you can include. There aren't any hard and fast rules as every relationship is different.


----------



## hotdawg (Jun 24, 2016)

Arianwen said:


> The categories are financial, social, household and commitment. You need documentation for all of them - there are some threads on here with good suggestions as to what you can include. There aren't any hard and fast rules as every relationship is different.


I don't know about other countries but in Indonesia when you rent a house or apartment, the utilities bills still remain in the property owners name. Things such as telephone line, internet, water, electricity etc. so can't prove joint bills that way.
I Have a rental contract in both names though but we've been married only 7 months.
We have our own bank accounts from prior to marriage and haven't thought of making a joint one yet. Might seem suspicious to make one when starting the application, or maybe not cos we are married after all.


----------



## Arianwen (Jan 8, 2014)

It's not suspicious at all, it's one of the many things you end up doing that you probably wouldn't have bothered doing if you didn't have to prove your relationship to a third party. You do it because it helps you document your shared life. Some people choose to write their wills to create evidence of their commitment to each other. Others find it a bit morbid and don't. There are many times you have to think of how you go about doing something that will leave a paper trail: I remember having to book train tickets separately and online so that both our names would appear on our tickets to prove we were travelling together rather than booking them together under one name or buying them directly from the railway station and having no name on them. Or forcing my partner to be in photos (which he hates) on all sorts of occasions such as holidays or family events because they would come in useful for the visa application. Or booking a hotel under his name and then paying for it with my credit card so that both names would appear on the invoice. It's a pain but these are the hoops that you have to jump through to satisfy the evidence requirements. 

As I said, everyone's circumstances are different and you can explain why you do or don't have some common types of evidence in your statements about your relationship. You just have to try to cover all four categories as best you can.


----------



## hotdawg (Jun 24, 2016)

Arianwen said:


> It's not suspicious at all, it's one of the many things you end up doing that you probably wouldn't have bothered doing if you didn't have to prove your relationship to a third party. You do it because it helps you document your shared life. Some people choose to write their wills to create evidence of their commitment to each other. Others find it a bit morbid and don't. There are many times you have to think of how you go about doing something that will leave a paper trail: I remember having to book train tickets separately and online so that both our names would appear on our tickets to prove we were travelling together rather than booking them together under one name or buying them directly from the railway station and having no name on them. Or forcing my partner to be in photos (which he hates) on all sorts of occasions such as holidays or family events because they would come in useful for the visa application. Or booking a hotel under his name and then paying for it with my credit card so that both names would appear on the invoice. It's a pain but these are the hoops that you have to jump through to satisfy the evidence requirements.
> 
> As I said, everyone's circumstances are different and you can explain why you do or don't have some common types of evidence in your statements about your relationship. You just have to try to cover all four categories as best you can.


Makes sense.
Initially I thought why do they request all the extra stuff from you if you are already married, but then I realised that some people still get married as a matter of convenience or using their partners to get residency.


----------



## hotdawg (Jun 24, 2016)

anatolian13 said:


> As I have posted before.........
> 
> You ARE eligible once you have applied for a 309 even if you are only here on a visitor visa.
> 
> ...


It's good news that you can get enrolled with medicare after applying for 309 offshore and being on a visit visa 600 in Australia. But what if you only get 3 months and with a NFS condition? How can one still qualify for medicare?
I also read on the medicare website that if enrolling with medicare while waiting for visa approval, there are certian waiting periods. They don't clarify what treatments have a waiting period or for how long. Their website is very vague and only generalise things. I tried looking everywhere on their website. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## hotdawg (Jun 24, 2016)

Arianwen said:


> The categories are financial, social, household and commitment. You need documentation for all of them - there are some threads on here with good suggestions as to what you can include. There aren't any hard and fast rules as every relationship is different.


Can you give me an idea of which threads so I don't have to spend all week trying to find them?


----------



## Arianwen (Jan 8, 2014)

Sorry, I don't have any links to hand and don't have the time to go hunting - I'm afraid that's your job! There is a search function on the forum, try a few key word combinations and I'm sure you'll find a few.


----------



## hotdawg (Jun 24, 2016)

Arianwen said:


> Sorry, I don't have any links to hand and don't have the time to go hunting - I'm afraid that's your job! There is a search function on the forum, try a few key word combinations and I'm sure you'll find a few.


Ok ok. Did that and found some. Was just being a lazy bugger. Thanks


----------



## chethan2kumar (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Just thought i will update this thread regarding getting medicare card while waiting for 309 visa.

I am a PR here and i have applied for 309 visa for my wife. She is currently here in Australia with me on a visitor visa (subclass 600).
We just got her a medicare card by submitting few documents. There was no hassle at all. The medicare officer just verified the documents and gave us the medicare number.

We took following documents with us -
My and my wife's passport
My PR grant letter
Our marriage certificate
Her visitor visa confirmation email 
Acknowledgement sent by Immigration when we applied for 309 visa

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Chethan


----------



## hotdawg (Jun 24, 2016)

Good to here that mate


----------

